# My Art



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure if drawings were okay for this forum, but I couldn't find anything that said otherwise. SO, here are a few of my pencil drawings.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

A card I drew for a woman I fancied twenty-four years ago:


----------

